# Hello From Alberta!



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm new here, so I thought I should introduce my self. I've been riding since I was a kid, rehabilitated and retrained OTTBs for the last few years along with other rescue projects. I now mostly trail ride and ride in the mountains. I currently have an arab/paint mare that was an abuse case, a coming 2 year old appy filly named Pickles, and my lastest rescue, a clydesdale stallion. Look forward to learning lots on this forum


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!  and welcome fellow Canadian


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello there from Saskabush!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello,fellow Albertan and pleasure rider!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum fellow Albertan!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Blue Spark 
hope to see you around


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Renex (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome!! I am also from Alberta!

Kristine


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am your neighbor from the west of you


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I gre up in Surrey! Hi everyone!


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL I grew up in Ladner and Cloverdale. Now just outside of Edmonton 

Kristine


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello from me, currently living in England, moving to somewhere-just-outside of Edmonton in August.


----------



## tierneylove09 (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------

